# Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?



## DrEvil2055 (9. März 2017)

*Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Hallo ihr lieben,

ich wollte mal nachfragen ob mein Netzteil (Bitfenix Whisper M 450) für die GTX 1080Ti ausreichend wird. Habe das Netzteil seit letzten Monat ca.


----------



## markus1612 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ja, reicht aus.
Ich schätze mal, dass die TDP bei 250W liegen wid.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ja wäre echt schade gewesen wenn nicht. Dieses Netzteil wurde mir auch hier empfohlen, hätte keine lust gehabt wieder Geld in die Hand zu nehmen zumal ja die Ti jetzt auch nicht gerade günstig ist.


----------



## RubySoho (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören....
Da kaufen sich die leute ne gk für 800-1000 oder noch mehr euro und fangen dann an wegen ein paar kröten am netzteil zu sparen.
Gehts eigentlich noch??
Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich ein dp p11 gekauft wenn du schon gewusst hast das du dir ne 1080ti holen wirst??
Langsam wirds echt lächerlich....


----------



## Gothic1806 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören....
> Da kaufen sich die leute ne gk für 800-1000 oder noch mehr euro und fangen dann an wegen ein paar kröten am netzteil zu sparen.
> Gehts eigentlich noch??
> Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich ein dp p11 gekauft wenn du schon gewusst hast das du dir ne 1080ti holen wirst??
> Langsam wirds echt lächerlich....


Tja ein besseres Netzteil bringt nicht ein Frame mehr das ist doch ******* ... Wieso braucht man überhaupt eins .


----------



## DrEvil2055 (9. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Jetzt pass mal auf wie redest okay. Es war nicht geplant das ich mir die ti hole , ausserdem habe ich nicht gesagt das ich mir kein neues holen würde , es wäre einfach schade gewesen dies wieder zu verkaufen. Also komm mal runter von deinem Trip.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Das Whisper ist ein gutes Netzteil -- auf einer Stufe mit dem E10 -- und mehr als ausreicht für die 1080 Ti. Keine Sorge.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören....
> Da kaufen sich die leute ne gk für 800-1000 oder noch mehr euro und fangen dann an wegen ein paar kröten am netzteil zu sparen.
> Gehts eigentlich noch??
> Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich ein dp p11 gekauft wenn du schon gewusst hast das du dir ne 1080ti holen wirst??
> Langsam wirds echt lächerlich....



Jein, das Bitfenix Whisper M ist schon ein sehr gutes Gerät. Klar gibts bessere Geräte, aber die kannst du echt an einer Hand abzählen!
Und die haben z.T. auch andere Nachteile wie z.B. höhere Drehzahl wenn der Lüfter anspringt (Leadex II z.B.)...

Wenn wir von einem wirklich billigem Gerät sprechen würden, könnte man deinen Einwand durchaus verstehen oder einem (gruppenreguliertem) qualitativ schlechterem Gerät, aber wir reden hier gerade von einem recht ordentlichem, voll modularem Gerät, dass auch anständig abgesichert ist...



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Whisper ist ein gutes Netzteil -- auf einer Stufe mit dem E10 --


I don't think so...
Würd das Bitfenix eher etwas über dem E10 sehen, welches ja auch schon etwas älter ist...


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören....
> Da kaufen sich die leute ne gk für 800-1000 oder noch mehr euro und fangen dann an wegen ein paar kröten am netzteil zu sparen.
> Gehts eigentlich noch??
> Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich ein dp p11 gekauft wenn du schon gewusst hast das du dir ne 1080ti holen wirst??
> Langsam wirds echt lächerlich....


Was du schreibst ist lächerlich.
Er hat ein NT und fragt ob dass für die 1080ti reicht.
Dann kommst du und machst ihn dumm an.
Was soll sowas?
Vor allem, was soll er mit nem DP P11, wenn Netzteile wie das E10 500W oder Whisper M 450W für ne 1080ti auch reichen?


----------



## imischek (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

so leute gehören direkt gebannt wenn ihr mich fragt. lächerlich kindliches verhalten


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



imischek schrieb:


> so leute gehören direkt gebannt wenn ihr mich fragt. lächerlich kindliches verhalten


Not really. 

Denn in der Regel kann man die Fragen wie hier mit einem klaren Nein beantworten. Nicht weil das Netzteil nicht genug Watt hat sondern weils etwa 10 Jahre alt ist und/oder einfach qualitativ nicht besonders sinnvoll...
Also solche Dinge wie 'nen beliebiges Inter Tech Netzteil (Combat Power), be quiet Netzteile vom 2007/2008er Lineup und so weiter...

In den Fällen wäre es durchaus angebracht, etwas deutlicher darauf hinzuweisen. 
In diesem Falle aber ist das verwendete Gerät schon sehr gut, was leider oft nicht der Fall ist...

Und es ist leider in der Tat häufig so, dass Leute 500€ oder mehr für eine Grafikkarte, z.T. ein 1000€ Grundsystem (CPU, Board, GPU) haben und dann maximal 50€ fürs Netzteil ausgeben wollen. In dem Punkt hat er schon Recht. Nur in diesem Falle liegt er daneben, da das Whisper M ein sehr gutes Gerät ist...


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> I don't think so...
> Würd das Bitfenix eher etwas über dem E10 sehen, welches ja auch schon etwas älter ist...



Für mich ist das Gesamtpaket E10 doch besser. Besserer Lüfter, einfacher Support.
Obs nun schon länger am Markt ist, ist das eher sekundär. da es ja kein Grund für ein E11 gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> ich wollte mal nachfragen ob mein Netzteil (Bitfenix Whisper M 450) für die GTX 1080Ti ausreichend wird. Habe das Netzteil seit letzten Monat ca.


Da Du eine recht sparsame CPU hast, wird es funktionieren. Zusammen mit den wenigen Festplatten sollte es keinew Probleme bereiten. Auf Basis der verfügbaren technischen Daten  ist das Bitfenix Whisper ein sehr gutes Netzteil. Passt schon, so gerade. Achte nur darauf, dass das Netzteil immer gut Luft bekommt. Gerade die unten im Gehäuse liegenden Staubfilter neigen je nach wohnsituation zum zusetzen. Man darf es hin und wieder absaugen. 

Viel Spaß mit der GTX 1080TI!



RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören....
> Da kaufen sich die leute ne gk für 800-1000 oder noch mehr euro und fangen dann an wegen ein paar kröten am netzteil zu sparen.
> Gehts eigentlich noch??...


Du kannst das nicht dem Themenstarter vorwerfen, es sind die Beratungen hier im Forum, die immer auf der letzten Kante sind. Natürlich wäre ein BeQuiet DPP11 550W für den jetztigen Rechner so ziemlich das Optimum, aber wer hat empfohlen? Gerade die Aufrüstoption wird bei Netzteilempfehlungen sehr oft vergessen zu berücksichtigten, aber gut, unsere "Netzteilfetischisten" tauschen ihre Netzteil als auch alöle 2-3 Jahre aus. Andere nutzen sie länger.


----------



## RubySoho (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ich entschuldige mich hiermit für meine zu drastische formulierung.
Hab gestern wohl zu tief ins glas geschaut.
Sorry


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Das Netzteil reicht @TE, welche GTX soll es den werden?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ja ist in Ordnung , sei dir verziehen.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Die gtx 1080 ti @ matrix killer


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Die gtx 1080 ti @ matrix killer



Mein Fehler sorry, wollte schreiben welchen Hersteller GTX 1080 ti


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst das nicht dem Themenstarter vorwerfen, es sind die Beratungen hier im Forum, die immer auf der letzten Kante sind. Natürlich wäre ein BeQuiet DPP11 550W für den jetztigen Rechner so ziemlich das Optimum, aber wer hat empfohlen? Gerade die Aufrüstoption wird bei Netzteilempfehlungen sehr oft vergessen zu berücksichtigten, aber gut, unsere "Netzteilfetischisten" tauschen ihre Netzteil als auch alöle 2-3 Jahre aus. Andere nutzen sie länger.



Hör bitte mal auf, immer so einen Quatsch zu verbreiten.
Auch mit einem 8 Kerner reicht das Bitfenix problemlos bei einer GTX 1080 Ti.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hör bitte mal auf, immer so einen Quatsch zu verbreiten.
> Auch mit einem 8 Kerner reicht das Bitfenix problemlos bei einer GTX 1080 Ti.


Mit einem 65W Achtkerner von AMD natürlich, das schieb ich doch, mit extremer Übertaktung eines 
FX und extremer Übertaktung der Grafikkarte sowie 5 Festplatten und sonstigen Zusatzkarten würde 
es in Einzelfällen nicht reicht.  Das Netzteil ist gut, aber viel mehr würde ich nicht dran hängen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ach so. Weil du also nicht mehr dran hängen würdest, ist es also nicht zu gebrauchen.  
Da weiß man bescheid. 
Ich hänge an dem Whisper gerne ein paar Festplatten, einen übertakten 6950X und eine Wakü 1080 Ti mit 2100MHz Takt ran. Läuft problemlos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Was für ein Netzteil nutzt Du laut Diener Signatur 

Aber lassen wir das, in der aktuellen Konfiguration hat der TE vermutlich keine Probleme, das wird funktionieren


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein Netzteil nutzt Du laut Diener Signatur



Was hat denn mein Netzteil mit der Diskussion zu tun?


----------



## eXquisite (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Doch, n FX 9590, 5 Platten und ne 7970 mit ordentlich druck dürften an einem 450 Watt NT zu betreiben sein, habe kein Whisper hier aber ich könnte das bei Zeiten gerne mal ausprobieren da hier irgendwo noch n 990FX Fatal1ty rumfliegt.

Und es ist UNMÖGLICH einen 9590 zu übertakten, meiner hat bei 1,5V nicht mal alle 8 Kerne stabil auf 5 Ghz bekommen und wurde da schon so warm, das er falsch ausgelesen hat und Bordsensoren schon bei 70° lagen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Das Whisper wirst du damit nicht klein kriegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Gesamtpaket E10 doch besser. Besserer Lüfter, einfacher Support.


Besserer Lüfter? inwiefern?
Beide verwenden FDB gelagerte Lüfter. Support bei Bitfenix macht ja Caseking...



Threshold schrieb:


> Obs nun schon länger am Markt ist, ist das eher sekundär. da es ja kein Grund für ein E11 gibt.


Doch, das spielt schon eine Rolle, da sich das E10 mit allen Geräten am Merkt messen muss, die ähnlich viel/wenig kosten - also auch das Bitfenix Whisper M...

Allerdings muss man auch sagen, dass FSP irgendwie keine billigen LLC-Resonanzwandler hinbekommt, warum auch immer...


----------



## Kassierer (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören....
> Da kaufen sich die leute ne gk für 800-1000 oder noch mehr euro und fangen dann an wegen ein paar kröten am netzteil zu sparen.
> Gehts eigentlich noch??
> Wieso hast du dir nicht gleich ein dp p11 gekauft wenn du schon gewusst hast das du dir ne 1080ti holen wirst??
> Langsam wirds echt lächerlich....



Das Whisper ist doch überhaupt kein schlechtes Netzteil, also verbreite hier keinen Müll und beschimpfe keine Leute so unnötig. Ist doch deren Entscheidung ob sie sich mehrere Karten einer Generation holen.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Also ich denke ich werde mir die Referenzkarte holen und selbst einen luftkühler drauf hauen. Das ganze bling bling brauche ich nicht da ich nicht in mein case schaue (Cooltek Antiphon) .  Habt Ihr denn eine empfehlung ???


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Kauf dir doch eine von EVGA.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Also habe mir jetzt die Referenzkarte (Gigabyte) gekauft. Könnt ihr mir ein guten Kühler empfehlen??


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir ein guten Kühler empfehlen??


Darf ich fragen warum^^


----------



## Kassierer (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen warum^^



Weil die Refernezkarte laut und schlecht zu übertakten ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Also habe mir jetzt die Referenzkarte (Gigabyte) gekauft. Könnt ihr mir ein guten Kühler empfehlen??



Ich hab jetzt vergessen, wie der Kühler hieß, den PCGH für den Test genommen hat. Da müsste man noch mal nachschauen.
Aber das wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Das Problem ist, dass es ein Hybrid Kühler ist . Ich weiß nicht wo ich den Radiator anbringen soll. Habe ein Cooltek Antiphon.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ach so. Ich dachte, du hast das Referenz Modell genommen.
Wieso kaufst du dir dann die Karte, wenn du nicht weißt, wie du das verbauen sollst?


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ja habe das Referenzmodell. Entschuldige wir reden an einander vorbei. Ich meine den Kühler den du empfiehlst von dem PCGH Video , das ist ein Hybrid Kühler. Ich weiss nicht wie ich den einbauen soll (Cooltek Antiphon). Deswegen brauche ich einen normalen Luftkühler.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ach so. Der war mit dem Radiator.
Ich dachte jetzt, die hatten da nur einen dicken Luftkühler drauf gepappt.
Dann musst du mal schauen, wie das mit Nachrüstkühlern aussieht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



Kassierer schrieb:


> Weil die Refernezkarte laut und schlecht zu übertakten ist.



Kannst du dem TE einen Kühler empfehlen^^?

EDIT : Hast du mal hier geschaut @TE https://www.arctic.ac/de_de/products/cooling/vga.html


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ja cool der Accelero Xtreme IV scheint nicht schlecht zu sein oder was denkt Ihr ?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Die Dinger taugen schon eine Menge. nimmt aber auch viel Platz ein.
Musst du mal schauen, ob das so passt bei dir. Dann kannst du zugreifen.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Die frage ist ob der Kühler 2,5 Slot belegt oder im bestenfalls nur 2 Slot , weil bei 2,5 Slot müsste ich wohl meine wlan pci-e Karte gegen meine alte wlan Pci  Karte austauschen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Steht das nicht in der Produktbeschreibung?
Sieht aber schon nach 2,5 Slot aus.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ja glaube werde diesen dann mir holen, sieht nach einem potenten Kühler aus.

Aufjedenfall vielen vielen dank für die Zahlreichen Antworten schon mal.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Probiere es aus.
Wenns nicht passt, hast du einen Grund, die ein neues Case zu kaufen und dazu gleich ein Mainboard mit integriertem WLan.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

NEIIIIIIIN =D , Diese Pc´s  immer, hat ja nie ein ENDE. =P


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Na ja, du musst das mal so sehen -- Haswell ist sowas von veraltet. Den würde keiner mehr geschenkt haben wollen. 
Also weg mit dem Dreck. Der verwest doch schon.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*



DrEvil2055 schrieb:


> Ja glaube werde diesen dann mir holen, sieht nach einem potenten Kühler aus.



Bin auf Feedback gespannt.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ich werde bericht erstatten, jedoch bitte um geduld kann bischen dauern.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Kein Problem. Lass dir Zeit.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Soll ich mir wirklich eine Neue CPU kaufen , wenn du sagst das er veraltet ist , dann kaufe ich eine neue. welche würdest du mir den empfehlen ?


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Das war nur Spaß. 
Deine CPU reicht noch gut. Die Plattform ist halt veraltet.
Kein M.2 und so.

Ich würde mal nächstes Jahr schauen. Dann ist Intel neu aufgestellt mit Sockel 2066 und dem 6 Kerner für Sockel 1151.
AMD wird dann sicher auch besser aussehen als jetzt. Da kannst du dann schauen, ob du was Neues willst.


----------



## DrEvil2055 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Ich weiss das du nur spass gemacht hast  aber nächstes Jahr komme ich aufjedenfall zurück auf dich und deine empfehlungen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2017)

*AW: Netztteil aussreichend für die GTX 1080 Ti ?*

Kannst du sehr gerne machen.


----------

